# Reel Life Adventures



## Grady22 (Aug 12, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>About a year ago, we started a charitable organization called "Reel Life Adventures" (www.ReelLifeAdventures.org) to provide an avenue for the sport fishing industry to give back to the impoverished areas surroundingsome of the topdestinations in the world. Many of you may have visitedour site or seen us at the MBGFC's Labor DayTournament. Anyway, it now looks like we are beingforced to change our name. A young attorney who is soon moving to the area hastrademarked the terms "Reel Life" for his clothing line and will not allow us to continue. This is my mistake and very unfortunate. I was eager to get startedandfailed to check into all of the legalities of the name. Now itwill cost us thousandsthat would have otherwise gone to our orphanage project in the Dominican Republic. (changing our LLC, 501c-3, website, business cards, brochures, banners, inventory of t-shirts, hats, etc, etc...) 

*Anyway,we would greatly appreciate any suggestions for a new name!*

Probably the easiest thing would be tochange the _Reel_ to _Real_ and become "Real Life Adventures." The debate we are now havingis whether tochange the name to somethingmore descriptive of what we do vs. something catchy that attracts interest. Other than fundraising for orphanages and humanitarian efforts, one of our othermain objectives is to attract others who enjoy sport fishing to join uson"AdventureTrips" tohelp others while enjoying some of the world's bestblue water fishing.

Any thoughts???????


----------



## MakairaPullingLures (Nov 11, 2009)

michael - 

i hate to hear that for yall, what a pain in the ass!! it's too bad some people have to be that way.for any consolation, iwon't be buying any "reel life" clothing, that's for sure.


----------



## Reel Life (Mar 1, 2010)

> *MakairaPullingLures (2/22/2010)*michael -
> 
> i hate to hear that for yall, what a pain in the ass!! it's too bad some people have to be that way.for any consolation, iwon't be buying any "reel life" clothing, that's for sure.


Mr. Roper,

My charity, Makaira Pulling Lures Adventures, was started after you established your brand. Makaira Pulling Lures Adventures raises money for the homeless by selling pulling lures online, at bait & tackle shops, and fishing tournaments. May I have your permission to continue?


----------



## MakairaPullingLures (Nov 11, 2009)

"reel life gear" vs. "reel life adventures",manufacturer/retailer vs. charity, not the same business goal, notthe same name, not the same logo. i don't agree with you and that is it, but if you want to start a charity using "makaira pulling baits" or "makaira pulling lures adventures" instead of "makaira pulling lures", go for it.i will even donate lures for your charity.

i did not know you could claim partial names, so you better get after all the other "reel life ....." on-line because there a bunch of them.


----------

